# MOE security check taking so long



## uzyy08

Hi everyone this is my first ever post so hoping that I can receive some help. 

I had an interview with MOE on the 16th July 16 and I heard back after three days that am successfull and I got the job! I was told that the next stage is the security check and this could take a few weeks but now it's been almost 5 weeks and I've started to worry. Is anyone else waiting on their clearance like me? I know that some teachers have had theirs back and will by flying out soon. 

I've contacted my agency several times and they keep on saying to wait it out. Is there any other way to get in touch with moe and find out how long it will take?

Thanks in advance 

Uz


----------



## wfcp

uzyy08 said:


> Hi everyone this is my first ever post so hoping that I can receive some help.
> 
> I had an interview with MOE on the 16th July 16 and I heard back after three days that am successfull and I got the job! I was told that the next stage is the security check and this could take a few weeks but now it's been almost 5 weeks and I've started to worry. Is anyone else waiting on their clearance like me? I know that some teachers have had theirs back and will by flying out soon.
> 
> I've contacted my agency several times and they keep on saying to wait it out. Is there any other way to get in touch with moe and find out how long it will take?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Uz


I am not an expert by any means, as I am in the same process as you, but anything below 2 months is assumed to be a huge success. I read some people waiting for 6 months on this forums. Just look at the other posts in this very forum. You have no choice but to wait and enjoy the summer if you start thinking about it every single day you will ruin your days. I would say think about it or check every two weeks or so. Is there any specific date you need to start teaching, though?


----------



## uzyy08

wfcp said:


> I am not an expert by any means, as I am in the same process as you, but anything below 2 months is assumed to be a huge success. I read some people waiting for 6 months on this forums. Just look at the other posts in this very forum. You have no choice but to wait and enjoy the summer if you start thinking about it every single day you will ruin your days. I would say think about it or check every two weeks or so. Is there any specific date you need to start teaching, though?



Thanks for replying . I have been thinking about it a lot and the wait is just killing me! I wasn't really told anything about the teaching date but I did find out that the last batch of teachers are expected to fly out by 18th September so this does give me some hope.


----------



## Aussie_Pete

Just hang there and wait... I can feel your pain  The trouble is there is no way of finding out the progress of the security clearance.

My wife's security clearance took a long while - we were initially told it should take about 1 week or up to 3 weeks maximum... but it took nearly 14 weeks! 

FYI - Her security clearance process had started around Jan this year and was granted May.


----------



## misterPaul

Hey Dude

My name is Paul. I'm in a similar position. My interview was in London, the weekend after yours. I signed a letter a couple of weeks back and sent it back. Now I've had employment contract and HR forms just today. Nobody has mentioned security check. Do you know if the security check is before or after the employment contract and HR forms? When did you get you're HR forms?

Regards
Paul


----------



## nonoa

Might wanna read through the thread in the below link. You're definitely not alone. It might be a matter of low manpower regarding the checks and perhaps it is a more in depth process than one would imagine. And this has only started in the past recent few years. Similar to the new Educational degree equivalency requirement.There is a thread in the Dubai section regarding that as well (2nd link below).

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ab...ng-so-long-its-been-4-weeks-already-darn.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bachelors-certificate-equivalency-mohesr.html


----------



## Shahael

Hi ! Did you get your security clearance ? I am in the same boat as you . I had an interview with moe in Sep and was successful. It has been over 5 weeks and am still waiting for the security clearance. Could you please tell me how long it took for you to get the clearance?


----------

